# The Jello Pages!



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome to The Jello Pages! Here you can learn about my very fishy puppy life and Chips life too. I have grown very fond of bettas over the past year and Chip is now officially a year old. Time sure flys doesn't it? To start my journal I'll tell you a bit about my pets.


Chip

Gender: Male
Species: Betta
Tail: Veil Tail
Colouring: Multi Colour Black and Blue
Tank Size: 3 Gallon
Likes: Swimming, looking at people whenever they come near and hiding in his little house
Dislikes: Tank cleaning day, other fish and being shaken around


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Max

Gender: Male
Species: Dog
Breed: Mini Schnauzer
Age: 2 years
Fur Type: Salt and Pepper
Likes: Chewing on treats and Denta Stixs, barking at cats, digging holes and cuddling
Dislikes: Cats, bath time, swimming and performing tricks


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

April Fri 15, 2014

Chip hasn't seemed to notice his clay model yet, he probably doesn't mind. The sun is finally coming out from behind the rain clouds (we had a storm last night, everything is wet!) which is a good thing for Chip so he can warm up in his tank.

His tank is kinda dirty, so I guess I'll be cleaning it soon. Max is having a nap, he is out of sorts today. Last night he did barf, I'll tell you that much. I'm going to take him for a walk and see if it perks him up a little bit.

Bye for now,
Jello :redyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

April Saturday 19 2014

I miss calculated on the date yesterday, sorry! One more thing: Happy Easter Eve :cheers:

Max is now officially over his little case of the sickies. He does have other problems like this ear infection. You see, he gets reddish brownish clumps in his ear that you have to scavenger hunt for. You have to do that until you get to the vet and he gives to ear cleaning stuff. That's Max's story.

Chip is doing well. His scratches are healing quite nicely thanks to API BettaFix. And for anyone that wanted to see his clay model, it will be at the end of this post. Have a Hoppy Easter!

Bye for now,
Jello :blueyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

April Thurs 24 2014

Let me say one thing: IT'S BEEN TO LONG!!! Hope you all had a fantastic Easter, I know I did! Chip got the special treat of a tank clean since he needed one, and Max got to search for his dog treats (he found them all). 

The "Spring Fling Dance" is tomorrow at my school, nobody has asked me out but what do I care?! My friend Morgan (she badly wants a betta!) and I never really want to get asked out, anyways. I did once like a boy in my class named Jacob, but that's another story. 

If anyone has a plan to help my friend get a betta fish, please tell me! She really wants one, but I think her parents won't let her because she has a cat named Jasper.

Bye for now,
Jello:greenyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

May Sat 3 2014
I got a 5.5 gallon tank a couple days ago, and the reason why I don't sound to cheerful is because people were saying my tank is too "small" for tetras. I got three tetras to start yesterday, and I'm getting two more today.

For those people who said my tetras would be stressed out, Chip isn't bugging them at all and they don't show the slightest bit of stress. I feed them their flakes and all is fine.

Bye for now,
Jello:blueyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

May Sat 10 2014

Gosh darn it, Max is acting cute. He's rolled over on his belly going totally nuts XD Anyhow, chances are I'll be getting another betta soon. Which is fine by me because bettas are beautiful, but I'm sad because Chip....there's nothing I can do to help him with his split tail :blueworry:

I'm planning on getting a Dragon Scale female, but if they still have him I want this beautiful gold coloured male Veiltail. I'd name him Germany 

Bye for now,
Jello :greenyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

May Mon 12 2014

Yesterday was my little brothers birthday, you won't believe what he got...another stack of video games for him to play. Sometimes I wonder if were ever gonna be able to stick a other portal on our TV, because we have two Skylanders portals and one Disney Infinity portal. 

Chip is getting worse, and I know soon I'll have one more angel swimming beneath the rainbow bridge. Maybe he is just old? One year seems old for a betta.

Bye for now,
Jello :redyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

May Fri 16 2014

Chip has left us, but now I know he is okay and is no longer in pain. I did some shopping today, went to Ardene to buy some new clothes, not expecting to buy another betta. I did check in on the pet store that I work at, make sure everything is well. And then I saw her- a beautiful Crowntail female in her little jar. 

She was the most striking colour I had seen for females- a white for her body, some scales black and beautiful red fins. Immediately I bought her for 8.99 (somewhat a ripoff, I know) and took her home. Her name is Lily of the Valley, but call her Lily.

Lily of the Valley
Nickname: Lily
Gender: Female
Species: Betta
Colour: Marble White, Red and somewhat Black
Tank Size: 5.5 Gallon
Likes: Plants, staring at people and blood worms
Dislikes: Small tanks and filters


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about Chip passing. Your new girl is very pretty.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

June Fri 6 2014

First off, I'm sorry I haven't been on for a long time. And also a thank you to BettaLover for the kind comment 

Any how, I won't be able to post anything new for this weekend, as I'm going to see Wicked on tour in Vancouver. I'm very excited to be going 

We will be seeing my Vancouver relatives dog, Nigile! I will tell you another him in the next Jello Page! 

Max, Lily and the tetras are all well!

Bye for now,
Jello :redyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

June Mon 23 2014

So, it's been a while since I've been online, but I didn't quit or get banned or anything. I just haven't had the time to make another Jello Page! Now, first off Wicked was fabulous, I loved it 

Now, it's been a couple weeks since Wicked and I have a new family member to introduce you all to, his name is Penny. Can you guess what type of fish he is? If you guessed cory you win a million dollars...oh, wait we don't do that type of thing, sorry!

Penny is a Bronze Cory, and cory's are related to catfish. Very interesting, huh?

Bye for now,
Jello :greenyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

August Wed 13 2014

It's been a long time since I made a Jello Page! I'm well, happy and my family is healthy. Max is up to no good as usual, fighting with a cat that got at him first. Poor dog, he had a bloody nose that night 

Good news! I'm going to get a new betta very soon. If I'm lucky maybe even today! I have $10 saved to spend on my fish. Time to treat myself to a glorious betta now 

We also had a visitor last night! Before hopping in bed we got to meet a doe and her fawn only a couple footsteps away from our backyard. We get lots of beautiful wildlife here, and take it all in.

Bye for now,
Jello:redyay:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi! I'm glad to hear everything is going well. That's so neat you got to see some deer.  Have fun with your new betta!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you Hrutan! I hope everything is well with you too.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

August Thurs 14 2014
Shout out to the amazing Hrutan! :thankyou:
It's a stormy day today! I'm actually glad. I have missed real fog, with all these forest fires around creating haze. I also enjoy storms so I can take a look at the amazing fork lightning.

It's so dark in my house you'd think we'd had a power outage. Power outages freak me out now that I've watched the movie American Blackout. Gives me the creeps now :blueworry:

Penny is well! The little guy is happy to be the biggest fish in the tank. But in the tetras mind their just as big. Max went out for a walk a while ago, after gulping down some Dairy Queen Blizzards for a good cause first! Miracle Treat Day here today, all proceeds go to children in need. Win win type of deal 

Bye for now,
Jello:blueyay:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Wha? You're welcome, but I don't know for what, lol.

Mmm, Dairy Queen...


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

August Fri 15 2014
Hrutan I usually give shout outs to people who post on my journal 

Today, I might be getting a new betta! My mother will complain, since I have "too many fish!" Umm, let's see tetras and a cory. Nope, not 100 pets like you say. 

I'm hoping for a male this time. Lily of the Valley, or Lady L as we called her, was a great fun but I want to keep a pattern. Male, female, male, female. I already have the perfect name, Pave! Suites a betta perfectly in my opinion.

Today is looking sunny, with a chance of bettas! My friend taught me how to do readings yesterday, with the cards. Today my brother will get pranked, I wonder who will do that....Me!

Picture of the storm from yesterday at the end of this post! Nasty storm, lots of rain, enough thunder to cause an earthquake. 

Bye for now,
Jello:greenyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Whoa! Who's this? A new betta? No! It can't be! Meet Jasmine, my beautiful new baby ^.^


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

August Sat 16 2014
I Can't Do Any Of The List Below:
Use Grammar Properly
Not Be Weird
Dislike Animals
Stop Eating Dessert Before Dinner

I guess if I eat dessert before dinner you'd consider me a fatty, but to be honest I burn calories when swimming. I am very fond of swimming in deep pools with cold water. Slap me if this intro is weird >.<

Jasmine, my new girl, turns out to be more of a turquoise than a blue. She is full of surprises, that beautiful girl <3 Penny has started to nap on the rocks in the tank, how cute! 

On Monday and Tuesday I will be inactive for most of the day. I will be over at a friends house for her birthday, which is a sleepover. Real childish but fun 

Sorry for horrible journal entry, I will try to not be so lazy next time!

Bye for now,
JelloBetta:blueyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

August Fri 22 2014
Ugh, cold go away! I hate being sick, coughing and sniffling all the time is horrible!

But on a better note, happy birthday Dad! Now we have to wait till my birthday, only three months away! I'm also excited for Christmas like every year >.< 

Fishies are doing well! Now that Jasmine is out of the community tank I can get some guppies. Really excited to see how it turns out, who knows? Maybe we'll even have some fry.

Max got a hair cut and is now a handsome lad. But as fall rolls in, let's hope he grows back his coat fast!

Bye for now,
Jello:redyay:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

September Sun 7 2014
Hi everyone! Sorry I've been so inactive. Life gets in the way sometimes. I've been sick lately, so I might not have time for the Betta Fish Forum. 

Max and the fish are doing great. So far, Jasmine isn't egg bound! I'm really happy about that, because Lady Lily, my last female betta fish, was egg bound and that's why she died sadly. Since Jasmine is in the 3 gallon, the 5.5 gallon is ready for some new fish.

I've decided on guppies! I know they breed like mad, but I'm only going to keep a male and three or two females. Later on I'll expand the school.

And the babies? If any survive they'll be heading over to my friend who I have set up a selling system with. Her tank is a huge planted tank with no fish in it. If I can teach her the basics, I'll give her a batch of five baby guppies.

Bye for now,
Jello:greenyay:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Egg binding is supposed to be pretty uncommon. One of my ladies gets filled with eggs over and over...I don't know why, maybe she can see allllll the way across the room to Phoenix and is like, "Hello, handsome!" The eggs go away after a couple days, though.

Guppys will be fun and beautiful!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

September Sun 14 2014
Hrutan let's hope their healthy too! I'm still researching on guppies and what the appropriate set up is and everything, but so far I think I got the hang of it.

Jasmines tank smelled horrible yesterday, although I tank clean weekly and water change daily it smelled pretty bad! I'm not sure why, but she isn't dead. That was way to horrible to be the smell of death anyway...

I won't be able to be on the forum as often as I'd like to be because of zoology and all those things, but I do have time to check in on everything. 

Bye for now,
Jello:blueyay:


----------

